# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Basic lighting question



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a 20" Coralife aqualight fixture with a 28watt/10000K bulb for my 10 gallon planted. I am wondering if the 10000K bulb is a good choice and whether the 6700K bulb might be more appropriate? I realize that the 'look' will be different but is one bulb better for growth than the other. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a 20" Coralife aqualight fixture with a 28watt/10000K bulb for my 10 gallon planted. I am wondering if the 10000K bulb is a good choice and whether the 6700K bulb might be more appropriate? I realize that the 'look' will be different but is one bulb better for growth than the other. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i use a 6700k bulb and like it. it has a yellowish tent at times though









this question has been asked many times. usually the answers range as wide as the choices of lights. if i were you i would use a 6700k for fast growing or a 9325k for bushy looking plants.


----------



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Sounds like I will keep the 10000K and wait till it needs to be replaced.


----------



## greenplz (Mar 14, 2005)

I've done the same thing.I ordered 10,000K bulbs and just read on another site that plants will not benefit from it. The description of the bulb (on the box) says it is "Ideal for saltwater, reef and freshwater aquariums; casts blue-white daylight rays; fish, coral, macroalgae and plants thrive in its glow." Is that referring to salt only tanks?
So I don't know what to do either. Any more helpful tips appreciated.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if it's a combonation blue/white, the blue does not help the plants at all. the white half will though


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have all ways been under the impression that 10,000K bulbs where for salt water tanks. BUT I have read post from people that use them in plant tanks. For what I use? I like the 9325K for the pink color that brings out the reds in plants and its the cheapest bulb I have found. Half the cost of any other at http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10browse.asp?search=F55BX/AR/FS

I all so like the 6700K or the 6500K. All grow plants very well.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the real 'light junkies' will tell you that you really need to get the spectral graph (I think that's what it's called) of the bulb to see if it is good or not. You want lots of light in the red and the blue range for planted tanks. That's *way* too much work for me. I say go with it. If you like the plant growth you get, stick with it. If not, buy a replacement and save the 10K bulb for a spare.


----------



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the thoughts and the link to cheaper bulbs. The growth with my 10K (pure white/no blue) has been fine, so I will keep the bulb and save the $$, but I will try those 9.3Ks next time around.


----------



## greenplz (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info. The 10K light I ordered is all white not the blue/white combo. but that is what came with the new light strip and I put it on the tank anyway. The plants actually look angry! So I will keep the 10K when it gets here and just see what happens. My tanks are all in transition right now and are really a mess. Can't wait to get everything going in the right direction.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

please send me a picture of an angry plant so i can know what they look like


----------



## greenplz (Mar 14, 2005)

It's really hard to "see" the anger for all the hair algae and sludge they are covered in. It's really more of a "vibe" I get from them. lol
I don't know about pics. That's just embarassing. I guess I can always scream "Newbie" and ask for forgiveness.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

That "sludge and hair algae" you refer to is almost certainly caused by a light over-dose. I just cut my lighting in half (on the way more experienced advice of Hawk!) and the stuff is disappearing. That coupled with plants beginning to take hold again, and things are on the mend. 
I wouldn't wait for the suggested 6 months to replace the bulb. You could have a rough ride with the wrong lights.


----------

